# 73610,73600,59,76,77?



## coderforlife (Aug 21, 2012)

I have a situation, I would like to see if I am coding this correctly.
I have Dr.Smith ordering 73610-lt 3vws in one session and he also orders 73600-lt 1vw. Same day Dr. Jones orders 73600-lt 1w and later this same day he again orders 73600-lt 1 vw. The following is how I think I should code this:

73610 lt dr smith
73600 lt 52,59 dr. smith
73600 lt 52,59 dr.jones
73600 lt 52,76 dr.jones

Can anyone tell me if I am coding this correctly?

Thank in advance,
Coderforlife


----------



## polycoder (Aug 21, 2012)

First, radiology coding depends on who read it, not who ordered it.
And the 26 mod is given if not billing global:
Assuming that the DRS Smith and Jones were radiologists reading these ankles:
73610  lt
73600 lt 52 59
73600 lt 52 77
73600 lt 52 59 77
You could save yourself some back end work by combining Dr Jones work into 73600 LT 59 77.
Some ins companies regard LT as not necessary and will want the 59 mod very first position since 52 and LT RT are not recognized by their computers.


----------



## coderforlife (Aug 21, 2012)

*thank you*

thank you for your response. I thought you could not use 59 with either the 76 or 77. This was very helpful.

thank you again
coderforlife


----------



## polycoder (Aug 22, 2012)

Radiology coders who code the many 1 view chests of inpts have to use 59 mod with the 76/77 mod when 4 or more chest xrays are done. 4 1 view chests done from midnight to 1159 pm pose a modifier challenge. 26
                26 76
                26 59 76
                26 59 77  yes 77 so it wont dupe out. Even when only one Rad has read all 4 chests.
These multiple xrays are becoming rare now since the awareness of radiation.


----------

